# Lying...



## womaninblack

I believe that marriage needs communication, trust, & love to survive.. 


My husband is a few years younger than me. Very immature and controlling.. I am not allowed to have any sex toys, or look at porn images, or go out with guy friends, hell I wasn't even allowed to go to thunder down under when they came to down... 


As for him, i've caught him looking at porn. (I think our sex is boring) He always gets off and never gets me off. He doesn't go down on me. He's very selfish. He always lies about looking at it, which annoys me the most. I caught you. Own up to it, nope he will continue lying. He recently got a great paying job in Feb which will make us move 13 hours from home. When he got home I found he was visiting (Fling.com) and had tons of photos in his phone of naked girls.. some weren't even naked.. some were just regular pictures... does he lie about it? Yep. How else would the pictures get there.. i'm not stupid. I don't know what else to do about this garbage, we've been fighting so long about the same old bullcrap.(I won't hurt you anymore. I don't do it anymore) Why am I being controlled.. while he was gone for 2 months working, he's asked me for a divorce(Then he said he was testing me) He asked me for an open relationship(Which I started crying at work, and he said he was testing me) I can't take this crap anymore and he won't ever change. His family even told me today that he's a compulsive liar just like his father and I should get out before physical abuse starts happening.

Talking to him gets me no where cause he continues to keep doing it... do I have any other choices besides divorce?


----------



## ElizabethStone

It sounds like you already know what to do. If I was in your shoes, I'd go the divorce route. It sounds like you're trying to use a bucket to empty the water out of a sinking ship.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

No, you don't have any other choices besides divorce.


----------



## ILoveMyWife!

Unfortunately he doesn't want to change and i would start running. You will be better off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl

He is probably cheating on you already. If you did some snooping you'd most likely find things you never dreamed he'd do.

You cannot move hours from home with a man who is mistreating you can cheating, can you?

See an attorney and file.


----------

